# "Dark Places" Winner's Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Oct 26, 2018)

Three of our entries ran a very close race, but one poet has emerged victorious. Kindly ready those palms for some serious slamming and join us in celebrating *TL Murphy* for his outstanding winning entry, *Dark Angel*.

In addition to receiving this month's Laureate and a free one month FoWF subscription, Mr. Murphy also has the honor of selecting the road we travel for next month's challenge.



Super kudos, kind sir, for a superb effort that deserved the win. Thank you for setting the bar ever higher.


----------



## Gumby (Oct 26, 2018)

Congratulations Tim! Well done!


----------



## toddm (Oct 26, 2018)

Congrats, well-deserved


----------



## ned (Oct 27, 2018)

Well done TL for a lovely poem, ramping up the standard.


----------



## jenthepen (Oct 27, 2018)

Congratulations, Tim! This poem absolutely captures the sinister atmosphere that Firemagic's prompt suggested. For me, you have embodied all my uneasy feelings about those lofty observers - gargoyles on ancient stone buildings.


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 27, 2018)

Congratulations, TL... You penned a fabulous poem, and the imagery was beautiful...

I am looking forward to your prompt...


----------



## TuesdayEve (Oct 27, 2018)

Congratulations TL!


----------



## TL Murphy (Oct 27, 2018)

Thanks everyone.  I'm honored.  There were some very fine poems put up.  I enjoyed them all.


----------



## audrey (Nov 1, 2018)

Congrats Tim!!!


----------



## Robbie (Nov 1, 2018)

Congratulations Tim. I thought I said so before but maybe not.


----------

